# KJV bible



## kvanlaan (Dec 1, 2006)

I know this may have been discussed previously, but I want to see if any new versions have come out this year/close to the holiday season. I am looking to buy a KJV study bible (or perhaps bible + commentary) but my mother has to hand-carry it here when she visits in in January so I only get one shot at getting a good one. 

Can anyone recommend a superior printing to me (if a combined bible commentary or study bible) or recommend a good commentary to go with a standard printing of the KJV.

I appreciate any suggestions you may have.

Thanks!

PS - does this thread even belong here? Please redirect if not....


----------



## Scott Bushey (Dec 1, 2006)

Moved to Library


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2006)

KJV Matthew Henry Study Bible


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2006)

Yep, Library. A no-brainer in retrospect...

 

Andrew, many thanks for the link. Would you think that the 6-volume commentary plus a KJV is better than having it all in one book, or is it very well synched together? This looks really good...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 2, 2006)

A good Cambridge Presentation or Concord Bible, while not a true study bible has some good helps as well as a good dictionary in the back. I have a goatskin presentation I've had for years. The quality is heads above. You might check our one of the new 1599 Geneva Bibles. I'm really enjoying mine.


----------



## kvanlaan (Dec 2, 2006)

I do have a three volume Poole's Commentary on the Holy Bible. I like what I have read of it, but I have never used Matthew Henry's, so I have no frame of reference. Is one superior to the other in any aspect?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 2, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> I do have a three volume Poole's Commentary on the Holy Bible. I like what I have read of it, but I have never used Matthew Henry's, so I have no frame of reference. Is one superior to the other in any aspect?



Matthew Henry is a favorite and is great. I have a MH study bible as well. I also love John Gills commentary. You can download both for free from e-sword.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)

kvanlaan said:


> Yep, Library. A no-brainer in retrospect...
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew, many thanks for the link. Would you think that the 6-volume commentary plus a KJV is better than having it all in one book, or is it very well synched together? This looks really good...





kvanlaan said:


> I do have a three volume Poole's Commentary on the Holy Bible. I like what I have read of it, but I have never used Matthew Henry's, so I have no frame of reference. Is one superior to the other in any aspect?



Matthew Henry and Matthew Poole are my two favorite commentaries, even over Calvin. Henry is perhaps, as Spurgeon says, more "pithy and witty," while Poole is perhaps more concise and accurate as an expositor. They complement each well. 

The KJV Matthew Henry Study Bible is a condensed version of the 6-volume set. It is large for a personal Bible. I think it depends on a person's preference as to whether they would enjoy using such a Bible or having a thinner Bible and consulting Matthew Henry from their shelf. Here is a review of the KJV Matthew Henry Study Bible with further info. 

The new modernized 1599 Geneva Bible is another good option to consider. 

In _Meet the Puritans_, Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson described Poole's commentary as the "best basic Puritan commentary for daily Bible study." I am currently editing the translation of Poole's _Synopsis_ from Latin into English upon which his commentary is based. It is a great blessing. Those Puritan expositors were amazing.


----------



## JM (Dec 6, 2006)

Blueridge reformer said:


> A good Cambridge Presentation or Concord Bible, while not a true study bible has some good helps as well as a good dictionary in the back. I have a goatskin presentation I've had for years. The quality is heads above. You might check our one of the new 1599 Geneva Bibles. I'm really enjoying mine.



Cambridge is the best out.


----------

